# Just wanted to share



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

During my physical examination Friday, my doctor asked me about my physical activity level. 

I described a typical day this way: 

"Well, yesterday afternoon, I took a five hour walk about 4 miles through some pretty rough terrain. 

I waded along the edge of a lake. I pushed my way through brambles. 

I got sand in my shoes, eyes and hair. Avoided standing on a snake. I climbed several rocky hills. 

I took a few leaks behind some big trees. The mental stress of it all left me shattered. 

At the end of it all I drank eight beers. 

Inspired by the story, the doctor said, "You must be one hell of an outdoors man!" 

"No," I replied, "I'm just an average golfer".


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice to see your game's improving...


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

Big Hobbit said:


> Nice to see your game's improving...


HAHA that's a good one Hobbit!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm surrounded by goofballs...


----------

